# too young to critique looking for opinions



## Apsel

Hi excited about getting a new puppy. Just seeing what people think of him.


----------



## dogfaeries

Ooooh, a baby show puppy! Tell me more about him!!


----------



## carmspack

very nice - are you going to show him in AKC/CKC conformation?

when stacking him place the front legs a little forward from where you have them --


----------



## Apsel

10 weeks not much to say yet... not home yet just booking his flight.


----------



## dogfaeries

Pedigree?


----------



## Apsel

Ckc


----------



## carmspack

okay , CKC Can Kennel club --- breeder?


----------



## dogfaeries

You're killing me here, LOL. Same breeder as Apsel (who I love btw)?


----------



## Apsel

Mar Havens Solitare N'Blackjack x Brarelochspruce Lola V Madeb think I have it all right lol. Not even home yet and checking out the shows with baby puppy lol.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Is that Morris Bartucci stacking him in the photo? Did the pup come from Loretto kennels?


----------



## dogfaeries

katieliz! Mar Haven alert!

Well, as soon as you get that little guy, we want to see a billion photos.


----------



## Apsel

HMM Maybe I should have photoshopped person out,, wasn't thinking,, but our only photo of him.


----------



## carmspack

your dogs sire was used on my friends female (Sanhedrin breeder) Blackhaven's Nero

there is nothing at all wrong with this dog Madeb's Bad Moon Rising -- return to balance that was there way back in the late 60's to mid 70's 

I would like to see the dog standing free -- 
everybody please see - OFA Excellent -- hips have nothing to do with this angulation , which if the dog were standing free would not appear extreme .
congrats - nice dog -- Morris is a good handler


----------



## Apsel

Thanks we are very pleased and can't wait to get him home to spoil.


----------



## Xeph

Yup, that's Morris.

He has nice short little hocks, broad thigh, perhaps a bit upright in the shoulder. I'm not digging the pasterns...will be interested to see them when this puppy is mature (a long time from now).

Nice bone, good head from the side, nice high wither. He's going to have rear, that's for sure.

While not my preferred style, it is a very pretty puppy


----------



## Apsel

And Dogfaries, Apsel is growing he was not shown much last year but I hope he will be ready for 2014 to finish his grand ch.


----------



## doggiedad

wow, you're a great trainer and your pup is smart. you can stack a pup.
i love the ear props. nice looking pup.


----------



## carmspack

quote "I'm not digging the pasterns.."

pasterns are okay -- that is why I suggested that the forelegs be brought forward a bit -- they are too far back which gives the illusion of the pastern having too much flex


----------



## Apsel

Well crap I got the parents wrong bad bad coowner I am lol


----------



## dogfaeries

LOL, okay, start over. Parents, please.


----------



## BUBBAGSD

Congrats aspel he's a very nice pup, is he a jack grandson?


----------



## Apsel

Had mother but messed up on the father lol..Sel. Ch. Madeb’s Don Lucci Vigilare “Lucci”........His name will be Madeb Hugo Boss Surreal "Hugo"


----------



## carmspack

sire - CH, TEC Madeb's Don Lucci Vigilare


----------



## Apsel

Hugo Boss at 13 weeks


----------



## dogfaeries

Apsel said:


> Hugo Boss at 13 weeks



You can just send him right on over to my house. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Xeph

PFft, I'll fight you for him


----------



## volcano

I think it makes as much sense as honey boo boo. Can you really tell much at this age? Looks couldnt matter less. Btw- the dog looks great, but please dont plan on much based on the dog looking good.


----------



## NancyJ

I had actually read (is it true?) that a pup's conformation at 8 weeks gives a very good idea of their final adult conformation, then it goes all over the place while they are growing and things are gangly and uneven.


----------



## Liesje

Personally, yes, if there is something I really don't like at 8 weeks it's a deal-breaker. I won't buy the dog and assume he'll grow out of the fault. I look at the bite at 8 weeks, testicles dropped, general appearance and angulation, is the dog really "loose", cow-hocked, etc. But soon after they start growing every which-a-way at uneven intervals, lol.


----------



## lhczth

The bite at 8 weeks is not always accurate, but other things are. I know for me, personally, I can get an overall picture at 8 weeks (mostly of balance), but not enough to break it down for a critique.


----------



## dogfaeries

I think back on Carly at 8 weeks and she's just how I thought she'd be. She just turned 4. Back then she was very balanced, feminine, oh and that puppy could move. She went through a hideous gangly stage, narrow in front, easy-westy, so leggy. One day she just started coming back together. She was a confident bold puppy, and the same as a mature dog. 

Russell at 8 weeks was all boy, nice bone, a mover, maybe too much angulation for some. At 11 months, he's big, good bone, masculine head, effortless mover, still a lot of angulation. Outgoing and pushy from day one. Hasn't changed a bit. Interested to see how he turns out when he's 3. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## marbury

jocoyn said:


> I had actually read (is it true?) that a pup's conformation at 8 weeks gives a very good idea of their final adult conformation, then it goes all over the place while they are growing and things are gangly and uneven.


I don't necessarily find that what I see at 8 weeks carries right on through to adulthood, but by golly they can get REALLY wonky at 10+ weeks. You can have a gorgeous adult dog come out of a leggy, floppy, down-eared 12 week old. After that 8 week window glimpse I tend to close my eyes and pretend they're beautiful until they hit 8-9 months when I can start to see what I'm really working with.


----------



## lhczth

We used to do that with foals. They became down right fugly from 1-2 years of age.


----------



## Xeph

You can tell a lot at 6-8 weeks, but it's not a PROMISE that the dog will come back together the same way.

Wesson didn't turn out the way I though she would. I thought she was going to end up with a lot more rear.


----------

